# The Beatles - Revolver Mini-Review



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Artist: The Beatles
Album: Revolver
Year: 1966
Genre(s): Pop Rock

The production here is very treble-heavy, and I didn't really like listening to it. The only songs that were alright for me were "Yellow Submarine" and "She Said She Said", but these would be greatly improved by a remastering.

1/5 - Hate


----------

